# Any good 40K reference sites?



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok, so I like messing about in Photoshop, but I hate trawling through Google Images to find a decent picture to use.

Does anyone know of any handy websites that might contain lots of decent 40K images/artwork, or reference material?


----------

